# auf neues öffnendes Fenster beziehen



## Laren (12. Nov 2011)

Hi,

Ich hab hier eine Funktion, die einen ein Fenster öffnet:

```
<script language= "JavaScript" for="window" event="onload()">;
function NeuerEintrag();
{
eintrag = window.open('Blog/BlogNeuerKommentar.php','_blank','width=800,height=600,resizable=no,status=no,menubar=no,location=no,scrollbars=no,toolbar=no');
```

Die Seite "BlogNeuerKommentar.php" hat eine Form mit Namen "absenden" und eine Textbox mit Namen "thema".

Ich wollte jetzt jetzt einen gewissen Wert an die Textbox "thema" senden, das wollte ich so machen


```
form.eintrag.absenden.thema.value='2';
}
</script>
```

Aber es will nicht so
Was mache ich falsch?

Grüße


----------



## XHelp (12. Nov 2011)

Ich hätte da jetzt sowas wie:

```
eintrag.document.getElementById("hierDieIdVomFeld").firstChild.data = '2'
```
erwartet. Aber in einem JavaScript-Forum bist du vermutlich besser aufgehoben


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Nov 2011)

Der Ansatz von XHelp war schon ok.

Als erstes die Referenz "eintrag" nutzen, denn Document bezieht sich immer auf das aktuelle Dokument.


In deinem Fall also:

```
eintrag.absenden.thema.value = 2;
```

Ich würde dem Formular übrigens einen Aussage kräftigeren Namen als "absenden" geben. Der Name klingt eher nach einem zu drückenden BUtton.


----------

